# IC Chip Gold Wires



## Darkness Falls (Mar 19, 2015)

After reading that all IC Chips contained gold wires, I started collecting and saving them back. After breaking several of them open and not seeing anything, I started to wonder if I was wasting my time. Since I couldn't sleep tonight, I decided to break out my microscope from my coin collecting days and have a look. Much to my amazement, every single broken chip that I put under the scope had very fine gold wires that I just couldn't see. I tried to take a few pictures to share with everyone. I used my iPad's camera and shot through the eyepiece. The pictures may be out of order due to uploading from the iPad.


----------



## shmandi (Mar 19, 2015)

You have found it! 
I did not see black epoxy IC yet that did not contain gold wires.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 20, 2015)

shmandi said:


> You have found it!
> I did not see black epoxy IC yet that did not contain gold wires.



Thanks for the reassurances! I couldn't believe how tiny they were. It would take 5 gold wires to equal the thickness of one hair from my head. I checked. Lol


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 20, 2015)

They start show up in a pan when you wash some amount of material. They will be like fold dust when accumulated. If you do have BGA IC called s/n bridge you will see more wires getting tangled in nice ball as you wash material.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Mar 20, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> They start show up in a pan when you wash some amount of material. They will be like fold dust when accumulated. If you do have BGA IC called s/n bridge you will see more wires getting tangled in nice ball as you wash material.



Thanks! And thank you for the E-Book. After reading that thread, I'm sorry to here that someone stole it and sold it on eBay. I appreciate you making it available to us after that incident.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was upset mainly as he used ebay vero policy against me and accused me of stealing it from him. Ebay then proceed to inform everyone who bought from me that I am thief and they can request money back. Not very pleasant situation. He was also overestimating yields claiming there is double of what was in them. He was not the only one, I found another 2 people doing the same. World is full of people who will do anything possible to make some extra money. However it is a history now.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 20, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> shmandi said:
> 
> 
> > You have found it!
> ...


A troy oz of gold will theoretically make from 2 miles to 4 miles of bonding wire, depending on whether it is .001" or .0007" diameter. I think they make the wire by pulling it through a long series of graduated dies, all submerged in water containing a wetting agent.


----------

